# Finally, I grilled the Tri Tip



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 12, 2006)

It is the best piece of meat that has ever hit my taste buds.  WOW, what flavor.  It rained and I had to set up an umbrella to finish the cook, but man it was worth it.  I had Ranch mashed potato's and cooked spinach.  Very good.  I also did three pieces of chicken for the weeks lunch.  Two i did with a yellow curry rub and the other I did with Wolfe Rub.  We didnt cut into them yet.  I'll let ya know how they are.  Here are the pics from the tri tip cook.

http://img48.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img48/8798/11422085663a4.smil


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice looking food Bill. I also cooked extra for lunch for the week. For 30 years I took cold cut sammies to work.  Doc told me the BP was too high and I stopped buying cold cuts a year ago, now I just cook extra on Sunday and pack a much better lunch. BTW, the tri-tip with a little horseradish sauce makes an excellent sammie for work!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks tasty!! Perfect color!

SALSA!!!!!!!!!!!!! A little late...but try it with salsa next time! I saw the other thread and can't believe I missed it! Beans are good too!


----------



## Finney (Mar 12, 2006)

That looks really good Bill. =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks awesome Bill :!: 
Good thing you had the umbrella


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 13, 2006)

Bill, I'm not one to comment on food pictures but that looks awesome. Tri-tip is my favorite meat to eat. I have to look in my freezer, I think I have one last bag of tips leftover from last year.

Rich


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 13, 2006)

dang, guess I'll have to go on a tri tip hunt down here and make that soon!  Looks great!  Did you have to tell the butcher how to cut it,
or did you find one already ready?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome Bill. Perfectly done.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 13, 2006)

That there is some fine looking meat, yes sir!!!! Some tasty sammiches tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 13, 2006)

corndog, here in the Carolina's it's hard to find a butcher who recognizes the term tri-tip....it is very popular out west, but practically unheard of here.  Keep asking butchers if they know what it is.


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 13, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> corndog, here in the Carolina's it's hard to find a butcher who recognizes the term tri-tip....it is very popular out west, but practically unheard of here.  Keep asking butchers if they know what it is.



They are hard to find but you can get them. they are part of the bottom sirloin . I can get them by the case, I think they come 3 bags with 5-6 tips per bag. Ask your butcher for uniform retail meat identity standard upc #1429 or IMPS/NAMP code 185C.  I just ask for a case of 185C and they know what you want. I have found them easier to use then brisket when catering. Cook to 130*, into the cambro then slice when ready. I love them.

Rich


----------



## oompappy (Mar 13, 2006)

Bill, that Tri-Tip sure looks good!!!
I've never seen them offered around here. Been meaning to ask
the butchers, now I will. Thanks for the info Rich.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks good Bill!

I found some tri-tip's at Costco's here in North Caroli


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2006)

Just make sure to cook it towards rare and slice perpendicular to the grain.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 16, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> corndog, here in the Carolina's it's hard to find a butcher who recognizes the term tri-tip....it is very popular out west, but practically unheard of here.  Keep asking butchers if they know what it is.



Amen Jim , I had them in California, the last time we took a vacation, after all this time I am still looking for a butcher arond these parts.


----------



## K Kruger (Mar 22, 2006)

The other name for tri-tip is bottom sirloin butt, not tip. Many meat department employees (who are definitely _not_ butchers, white coats and knives notwithstanding) will tell you that it's the same as tip or sirloin tip. It isn't. If they have an NAMP guide it's cut 185C.  

Nearly everyone out west carries tri-tips. They are shipped already cut, in cases. In th east, check the stores that have a significant west coast operation--Kroger, Costco, Alberston's--and see if the meat manager can help. A call to his buyer or his counterpart out west should help him with the product code and he, theoretically, should be able to order them. It'll depend on how willing your meat manager is to step outside the box and how bureaucratic the company is but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Kevin. I had not thought about it but there is an Albertrsons here in PSL. Cool. Gotta try one. Cuz those pics look awesome, Bill =D>


----------



## K Kruger (Mar 22, 2006)

Just noticed the PSL when you mentioned it. They actually had tri-tips at Publix in Okeechobee about a month ago. Shocked the hell outta me. I bought only one (had 4 stashed in the freezer I'd gotten in Vegas so...) so ask at Publix. If need be tell your Publix to call the Okee store and ask how/why they got them.  I neglected to see if they had them the last couple times I was there (I get most of my meats from a butcher, tri-tip on the road) so I don't know if it was a fluke. Worth checking at your Publix and seeing what you can find out. 

If you strike out entirely let me know. When I'm in I invariably make a run to Home Depot in Ft Pierce. I'd be happy to bring you one to try. Tri-tip is a great cut.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 22, 2006)

I will give Publix a try, last time I was in the one here in St Lucie West, looking for beef ribs, they were not to keen on doing anything out of the ordinary it seemed. Thanks for the offer Kevin!


----------



## K Kruger (Mar 22, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I will give Publix a try, last time I was in the one here in St Lucie West, looking for beef ribs, they were not to keen on doing anything out of the ordinary it seemed. Thanks for the offer Kevin!


No problem. Let me know. If SLW is a no-go, try the one on US1 and Virginia Ave.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 22, 2006)

Tri Tip roast at Costco today............$5.89/per pound...I passed. :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Tri Tip roast at Costco today............$5.89/per pound...I passed. :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:



Yep, when I got mine last week they were $5.99.


----------

